

U.S. website blackout draws praise in China - nickolai
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-china-internet-20120120,0,31035.story

======
jisaacstone
OK while the title is technically correct, it is misleading.

"U.S. website blackout draws praise from some bloggers in China"

would be more accurate.

Unfortunately this sort of headline is common. It leads a casual reader to
false conclusions about the options of average people in China (and other
countries).

All this is is a couple quotes dropped into a ready-made article.

------
petermcd
Evan Osnos also has a good write-up in the New Yorker:

[http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/evanosnos/2012/01/the-...](http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/evanosnos/2012/01/the-
chinese-view-of-sopa.html)

------
jasonjei
It would be more encouraging to see the Chinese government praising the
actions of legislators like Reid and Smith. If they praised SOPA and PIPA, the
Chinese government would look as if it were telling the US government Internet
censorship was needed. Since there already are fears of the US looking like
China, the every day citizen might draw the conclusion that the US is turning
into China, and could potentially hurt lawmakers seeking reelection because of
this so-called equivalence.

I'm not an expert in Boolean algebra. Is this a logical fallacy?

